
The monster - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/the-monster/
======
simonebrunozzi
Eric, thanks for writing this.

It so happens that today is the day of the monster for me, in a way :)

~~~
karjaluoto
You’re not alone on this one. There are lots of monsters, for all of us, along
the way. Glad the post was helpful. :-)

